# qx9650 on air



## Jaheal (Apr 19, 2008)

Recently built a new rig:

Qx9650 / Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
EVGA 790i ULTRA SLI
4GB DDR3 Corsair 1600mhz @ 7-7-7-20 1.9v
9800GX2 QSLI
Zalman 1000w PSU
Xaser VI
WD 150GB @ 10krpm
WD [email protected] 7200

Question is:

I'm trying to OC to 3.6 stable 24/7
have FSB at 400 and multiplyer @ 9
Vcore 1.256
Have it stable But my temps are pretty unclear to me
have them at around 45c Idle 
and can hit 74-75c when priming
Have had Prime95 run for around 40 mins and seen those temps @ peaks.

are those normal temps? safe for 24/7?

re-did ,y HSF and shaved a couple of degrees before i hit tose temps ...they were a bit more.

Would appreciate the feedback

Cheers


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

First thing i would ask is do you have a fan on the Thermalright ultra ?
If not that would be my first thing to do

I would also look at your thermal paste/heatsink install.
Did you use arctic silver? i would consider reinstalling it and if you didn't use AS7 then try using some , read the instructions on there web site www.arcticsilver.com

Also look at your case cooling, do you have good air flow, A front fan sucking air in and a good 120mm rear blowing air out.

Look at your wiring setup, is it tidy and not obstructing air flow ?


----------



## Jaheal (Apr 19, 2008)

Aye, I have an EZcool fan on the Thermalright 120, but will exchange it tonight for an Arctic Cooling one that is supposed to push a bit more air.

as for thermal paste, I re did it last night with MX2 paste, shaved off a couple of degrees as i said before.

As for air flow the Thermaltake Xaser VI has pretty good flow, a 140 front intake and another one backside blowing out, have another 140 blowing out from top and another 140 blowing on my 9800gx2's , will install another 120 intake from the bottom also tonight...maybe that will improve the circulation.

all the wiring is funneled through the backside of the MB tray so no worries about that.

My current guess is that the EXcool fan just isnt pushing enough air to cool the HSF sufficently, but i could be wrong...not speaking from experience only from what seems logic to me.

would appreciate any further feedback from anyone.

another thing i think might be a factor is the fact that those 2 GX2's are blowing a ****load of hot air into the system...good engineering for ya...couldnt thay have made them blow the hot air out the back of the 2 PCI slot cards ?! 

cheers


----------



## Major Sinan (Apr 22, 2008)

If you have a spare slot on your case above the gpu's, you could add a small system blower to push the gx2's air out. Also do you have fans on all of the possible places on the case. I would say make them all exhaust unless they're on the frount panel.


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

Its not rated for temps that high only for like 65.5C I saw that somwhere today... The cpu shouldnt be running that hot though most people get it to 4.0 24/7 before it reaches those temps but some chips are worse than others.


----------

